# Walley and his ball......



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Shot a quick video of Walley playing with his ball this morning. He has two of them and they are his favorite toy. He carries them around in his cage, puts them in his food dish, tries to put them on top of his food dish and sometimes they stay and sometimes they roll off and make this big BANG!...doesn't deter him though, he keeps trying. I've even seen him get both of them balanced up there. Any time I open his cage, he feels the need to bring out at least one of his balls. If I put it back in the cage, he squawks at me and goes in and gets it again. DON"T let my husband touch the ball. He's flown in Everett's face before over his ball. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ0BKEACe0E


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very cute! Thanks for the video, Renee.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely. He loves his ball, how funny.
Thanks for sharing the video.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think Wally is in love with his ball.
Cute.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, really cute video. Also, I love his cage. I have been planning to get Dean one of those balls but forget to everytime I go to Petsmart.

Walley sure is cute.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, really cute video. Also, I love his cage. I have been planning to get Dean one of those balls but forget to everytime I go to Petsmart.
> 
> Walley sure is cute.


I tried to balls for cats with the bell inside. He demolised those in no time flat. These he can't chew up. He a destructive little bugger. The cage is a Wal-Mart special.


----------

